# Is it too late to major in Computer Science at 21?



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm 21 and in my 4th year at my community college (depression issues, etc.). I have a 4.0 GPA but I don't really know what I want to do. I've spent a couple of months thinking about it and the only thing I came up with is that:

Nowadays, STEM fields are where it's at. STEM fields get you: money, benefits, respect, and a feeling of achievement. It's more valuable, especially now, due to the recession and everything (I keep hearing all these stories of Liberal Arts/Education majors who can't find jobs).

I thought: I can't do Medicine because it's too long and difficult and awkward for me. I can't do Engineering because it takes years to complete the program and I'm way too old/late. General majors in Math and Physics are too broad and not focused/career-oriented. So I felt like my only option was Computer Science.

But now, I keep hearing: "What the heck, most people start learning Computer Science in middle/high school. What the heck are you thinking?"

So I'm just like, ahh... crap. Anyone got any advice or tips?


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't think you're too old to major in anything honestly. 21 is very young and there is no time limit on when you have to be out of college and working. If you want to major in computer science, I'd say go for it. If you want to major in engineering, then do that and don't worry about how long it takes to complete.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, it is true that there are plenty of kids out there who have revolved their lives around computer programming since a very early age, who are in CS majors. Though, there are plenty of students like you who have started at a late age as well so it shouldn't intimidate you. There might be kids in your classes who will feel they are superior to you because of their skills, but just ignore it. If you believe you are capable enough of doing such an intense major, that is all that matters. Just know this major can either be a walk in the park or be near impossible depending on the type of student.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

You're 21, not 91 :V I don't think you're too old for anything.

Go for it if you want to.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Of course not! It's never too late to major in computer science 

I'm studying computer science now, and there will be kids who programmed a lot in high school (and maybe even before), like you said. I'm not going to lie, that will probably be a huge advantage for them in the first class or two. I programmed a lot in high school, and it got me AP credit to skip my first class and helped me tons in my second class. But now I'm in my third class, and it's something completely new and different, and I feel as if I'm on the same playing field as everyone else again. Most kids that code in high school will do only pretty basic stuff, so you can expect that once you get to the deeper material, the vast majority of kids will be on the same playing field as you (maybe minus a few really smart kids, but for the most part). It's definitely worth it to force your way past the first few semesters of being (a bit) behind some kids if this is what you want to major in.

But I'd try to see if this is really what you want before committing to it. If you have time, it's not a bad idea to try some basic programming on your own beforehand just to make sure it's something you actually enjoy. That way, you can make sure you're not wasting your time if CS isn't something you could really see yourself doing (I know some people who tried it and didn't like it).


----------



## Jeff (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm 40 and I've been thinking of seriously going back for another degree and a new career. At 21, you have your life ahead of you. If you want to do it, go for it.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

If you got the desire to do it shoot for the stars!


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

So are you considering majoring in this because you're interested in it plus all of the potential career/monetary benefits, or is it purely because you think the field is secure? I'd really reconsider if it's the latter, because you'll either end up working dead-end IT or burn out and begin to hate programming. This is a field that's quickly becoming over saturated and you need to make sure both your head and heart are in it. 

imo.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree with pretty much everyone here. You are definitely not too old. I was in computing then switched to vet med when I was older than you. You're still young and can do whatever you want. But like higgins said, make sure it is something you like. A secure job is nice, but a secure job you hate, is not as nice. I hated computing when I took it and had to switch after starting a Masters in CS (now that I'm out I do enjoy programming for fun a lot more and want to get back into it). 

I started computer science with zero programming history because everyone told me to and I was good at math. I was LOST the first month or so of the actual programming classes when everyone else it seemed knew everything already. But once you know the basics you'll be good to try a lot of languages. And if you have a good prof, having no preconceived notions on how things work, can help you with good programming habits. I know some people that did a lot of programming prior to university in my program did not do so well as they would stick with what they knew and were used to and not go out of their comfort zones and ended up programming things in very inefficient, messy and convoluted manners. Bad habits can be hard to break and if you don't have any programming habits yet, then you won't have any bad ones! So it will be a lot of work to start, but you'll catch up quickly and should have good programming practices too! I knew zero languages going into my CS degree, but made it out alive. So it is possible. Just may cause you to break down a few times the first year when you seem to tell yourself you know nothing and everyone else knows everything already. Or maybe that was just my experience. But once you know one language, it becomes easy to learn a lot of others. And you'll be a pro-programmer in no time.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

You're never to old to pick a major, so stop thinking that.

As for computer science, the coursework is up there in difficulty with a lot of engineering courses. You need Calc 3, Linear Algebra, Discrete, and a lot of complicated theoretical classes relating to data structures and algorithms. Physics too if you want a smart lab science. However, it's one of the most lucrative fields right now. Even the internships pay very well.

Whoever said you learn computer science in middleschool or highschool is misinformed. You learn _programming_ at those levels, if you're lucky. Computer science and programming are not the same thing. It just so happens that most CS majors go into software development.

Also, don't do IT. An analogy I like to use that differentiates between the two is:

Think of it like musical instruments (made of brass or whatever).

IT majors know how to _play_ the instruments, CS majors know how to _build_ them. There's a key difference. IT will land you jobs in mostly help-desk or support settings, which there aren't as many of, and the pay isn't nearly as high.

As a final note I should say that you shouldn't steer clear of any major because of difficulty. If you want to go into medicine or engineering, do it. The only legitimate barrier would be medical school which is competitive and expensive, but as for difficulty you shouldn't let that stop you.

All engineering disciplines are in demand right now, with petroleum and biomedical being at the very top and mechanical being towards the bottom. Petroleum engineers with a B.Sc command salaries of six figures right out of school. It's something to consider.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm 22 and at 23 I'll be majoring in CS finally.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Definitely not too old. Plenty of people are learning programming at your age (e.g. for their jobs, if they came from a non-programming background but their work requires them to have some level of programming skill). Some people majoring in CS at my university were in their thirties at least. I wouldn't worry too much about lack of background, I went in with fairly limited background (my high school didn't offer much in the way of CS-related courses) and had no problems.

Though the questions in this thread about your reasons for choosing the major may be well placed.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

How does your timetable help you get to your goal?


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahaha too old at 21? Dude, there's a 70-something year old man in my pharmacology class studying Nursing and he's deaf and limps. If he can do that, you can most CERTAINLY major in computer science at 21.


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

To answer your question, it is not too late at 21 and it is never too late.

However, as some others have mentioned, the more pressing concern is your interest in programming.

If you are interested in programming, you can learn it without a degree. The degree is just a piece of paper you complete by using your passion for programming - I have an IT related degree and honestly it doesn't mean s*** if you can't enjoy getting it or do a job you enjoy because of it.

In short, try coding things and see if you enjoy it. Or try and get work experience at somewhere where your degree will have you end up at and see if you enjoy that.

Honestly, if the answer is no, I won't enjoy this job in coding, then find anything you are more passionate about and see what jobs you could do or study for that are related to that passion. Your internal interests will help you get a job you can sustain more than external interests. In other words, don't just do something because someone said the economy was headed that way... do it because you want to do it.

As long as you want to do it internally and are determined to do it, things like age and the economy etc. don't mean **** because you will be confident in a skill in something that you are passionate about and can use anywhere at any time.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i started majoring in computer science at 21 actually haha. 

it's definitely not too late. i never took a computer class in high school (the ones they offered only taught you things about microsoft office) and intended to go into art, but i switched to cs whenever i found out i liked the programming aspects more than the design aspects of my 3D modeling class. 

BUT you should not go into it if you're only seeking riches and prestige. it's a difficult field and information heavy. it's a LOT to digest and learn. and if you don't have any patience, or don't like spending hours and hours in front of the computer, you won't like this field. it will make you pull your hair out. just make sure it's something you enjoy doing before committing yourself- maybe check out some free online courses, take some codiing tutorials, or start small with a computer class at your college. there are lots of specialties in computer science - help desk, security, networking, database management, programming, engineering. and 21 is not too late to do engineering. 21 is still pretty young. 

really, you have (if everything goes well) the next 40+ years to work, and 21 isn't too late.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

Do whatever you want , age doesn't matter for study. 

Always learn is the best medicine to go on top , learning is directly proportional to earning , 

So learn it what you want


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No. I'll be 21 when I start my computer science major. Honestly, it's not too late if you're in your 20s or even early 30s to start.


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

go for it if you're interested in that


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Do it. You have a 4.0, that's great! 21 is not too late. Honestly people won't even notice all that much. I knew someone who started school late in computer science as well and last I heard, he seemed to be doing fine. Don't let age hold you back... and when you get into the niche of programming, age will probably be the last thing you think about when doing assignments. Everyone's at different places in their lives, so don't worry.


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

I did the same thing as you 2 years ago. Now studying computer science because of everything you've said. Never did programming before and it's completely fine. Sure, there are others that know more than you. But there are also others that are like you and worse than you. The only thing previous experience will get out of is those introductory courses, but it's ok to take them. I did. If you're decent in math and can think logically you'll be more than fine.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

You are never too late. I graduated from a computer science program at 25. Then went to grad school thereafter. Moreover, I can look back and say that I studied something dynamic, abstract, and challenging. The technical major will open doors for you as employers, by custom, understand the different rigors of each major. 

Further, you can also pursue an MBA and go into the management side of a tech-oriented company (in the future)...maybe law school could also be an option for Intellectual Property, if that is your thing. Also, 21 is not old by any means, you have plenty of time young grasshopper.

Pursue your passions.


----------



## SadSelf (Jan 24, 2014)

It's never to late to major in something. If you don't want to be a professional athlete, of course


----------



## anxietysux9 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats exactly what i want to major in but because of my illness i cant make money for college and the drugs they give me cause to many side effects...if i stay home i can program just fine and study it all i want but you know i want to achieve the degree still im 21 also


----------



## AngelinaCohen (Sep 25, 2014)

well age doesn't matter in education i am 35 and still doing my phd studies.
*The Best Essay Help provider in UK.*


----------

